# Flavour Recommedation: Apple Pie



## moonunit (4/4/16)

Hi Fellow Vapers

Been mostly vaping fruitloop vapes and in the mood for a change. Apple pie used to be one of my favourite flavour profiles and looking to see if anything new has come out and what you all can recommend. After something with a decent apple flavour and minimal or no cinnamon.

I have tried the following:
ELP - Cow boys apple pie
ELP - Golums apple
Sir Vape - No.2 (I think it was 2)
White Label - Applie pie
VM - Eros
Plume Nation - Invader
Voodoo - Jack the ripper


----------



## PrenessaM (4/4/16)

Old fashioned elixir : there is a decent apple flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (4/4/16)

moonunit said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers
> 
> Been mostly vaping fruitloop vapes and in the mood for a change. Apple pie used to be one of my favourite flavour profiles and looking to see if anything new has come out and what you all can recommend. After something with a decent apple flavour and minimal or no cinnamon.
> 
> ...


 Im very Keen to try Jack the ripper but Vape Club is out at the moment


----------



## moonunit (4/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Im very Keen to try Jack the ripper but Vape Club is out at the moment



You can order straight from Voodoo Vapour. Looks like they have stock.


----------



## mad_hatter (4/4/16)

+1 for Jack the Ripper. Was one of my favorites and you can order from Voodoo direct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig (4/4/16)

moonunit said:


> You can order straight from Voodoo Vapour. Looks like they have stock.


 Thanks @moonunit is it good? or would you recomend the ELP's apples? Looking for a good apple pie vape. Actually, Im craving it


----------



## moonunit (4/4/16)

The ELP Cowboys apple pie and Gollums Apple are both very good, although seems like Vape Cartel is out of stock on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (6/4/16)

Anymore suggestions out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/4/16)

Hi @moonunit 
I am not an apple pie fan, but you could try Gambit from Five Pawns

Here is the description
Sweet and mellow ripe apple with savory pie crust and caramel. Topped off with French Vanilla ice cream and unsweetened whipped cream. Sweet and savory with a medium bodied throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam (7/4/16)

I Would second silver on gambit... that to me is the standard by which all others are judged.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @moonunit
> I am not an apple pie fan, but you could try Gambit from Five Pawns
> 
> Here is the description
> Sweet and mellow ripe apple with savory pie crust and caramel. Topped off with French Vanilla ice cream and unsweetened whipped cream. Sweet and savory with a medium bodied throat hit.





cam said:


> I Would second silver on gambit... that to me is the standard by which all others are judged.


@moonunit - I don't know if you can vape 6 mg (too 'weak' for @Silver and too 'strong' for many of the rest of us ), but Gambit 6 mg is currently on special here: http://eciggies.co.za/Specials/Five-Pawns-Gambit-6mg-30ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (7/4/16)

Thanks for the responses guys. Haven't tried Gambit but have tried a similar local offering which was very good but is currently out of stock. 

6mg is a bit rough but at R250 it is cheap and may be worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (7/4/16)

moonunit said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Haven't tried Gambit but have tried a similar local offering which was very good but is currently out of stock.
> 
> 6mg is a bit rough but at R250 it is cheap and may be worth it.
> 
> ...


I usually vape 1.5 or 3 mg, but actually tried a 12 mg juice in a dripper (Hastur V2 with 28 / 32 SS Claptons at 0.35 ohms) the other day and I was surprised that I could actually vape it and enjoy the flavor (the pepperiness of the nic and the intense throat hit is definitely noticeable for those of us that are used to much lower nic, but not necessarily unpleasant). I definitely was 'forced' to do far less intense (and more restrictive) lung hits at lower wattage and temp (I usually don't vape at massively high power anyway) and had to wait quite a bit longer between toots to recover from the very slight Silver I got with each one, but still not bad at all. I would actually consider buying 6 mg now myself if I struggled to find something in 3 or lower (or if the 6 mg was on special )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

moonunit said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Haven't tried Gambit but have tried a similar local offering which was very good but is currently out of stock.
> 
> 6mg is a bit rough but at R250 it is cheap and may be worth it.
> 
> ...


Haha! Well then I'm guessing this one is out of the question, although for the price (yes it may be poisonous)...

http://eciggies.co.za/Supreme-Apple-Pie-The-pie-20ml-8mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Well then I'm guessing this one is out of the question, although for the price (yes it may be poisonous)...
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Supreme-Apple-Pie-The-pie-20ml-8mg



Yeah, look I might just give that a skip...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

I'm vaping ELP cowboy apple pie. Smells fantastic but loses the flavour when vaped imo I've tried it with new coils higher wattage alles still smells great but not the best flavour carrier when vaped. I have 12mg nic maybe that's what's killing the flavour 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (8/4/16)

Maybe give Rebel Lion - White Lion a shot. Very nice apple crumble taste to it. It is a tad on the cinnamon side though just as a note, I'm not the biggest fan of cinnamon, but in this case it blends very nicely with the sweet apple taste


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Caveman said:


> Maybe give Rebel Lion - White Lion a shot. Very nice apple crumble taste to it. It is a tad on the cinnamon side though just as a note, I'm not the biggest fan of cinnamon, but in this case it blends very nicely with the sweet apple taste


Rebel lion is very nice


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

